# A Pic-By-Pic Grado SR80 Recable Thread...



## cyberspyder

*Bill of Materials:
*
 -Mogami Mini-quad (W2893)
 -3/16" Nylon Multifilament
 -Switchcraft HD35ABAU 3.5mm Plug
 -1/2" 3:1 Dual-wall Adhesive Heatshrink
 -Black Paracord Sheathing (just take the inner paracord strands out)
 -Misc. Heatshrink (I believe I used 3/32" for the portion after the y-split, common 2:1 stuff)
 -Hot Glue
 -Zip Ties (to create the strain relief within the cups)

 Brendan


----------



## unl3a5h3d

Which plug did you use?


----------



## krmathis

Clean work. Well done!


----------



## FraGGleR

Nice, clean job as always, Brendan. 

 Quick question: what kind of heatshrink do you use for you Y-split? It could be just the pictures, but it seems to have a slight shine to it, where the 3 types of heatshrink I have used so far is always a dull, more gray color.


----------



## Joelby

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *unl3a5h3d* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Which plug did you use?_

 

That looks like a Neutrik.

 EDIT: on closer inspection, a Neutrik it is not.


----------



## qusp

there is more shiny shrink than this, but the stuff he used there is called meltable wall heatshrink. it has a thick plasticy type inner layer that melts when you shrink it, it sets quite hard. and needs a decent amount of heat to get to a flat surface, so be careful not to hover too long near the nylon or other covering or your mark/melt it, DO NOT TOUCH IT WHILE ITS HOT!! it will show fingerprints badly as its still soft (fixed with a bit more heat). personally I would probably use pliers that didnt have grooves for grip on them for this Y method (and do) but hey its just an aesthetic thing and personal taste. nice guide though mate!!

 oh and for the poster asking what type of plug; its the ubiquitous switchcraft mini 35HDBAU


----------



## cyberspyder

Yeah....I didn't have smooth pliers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And I wasn't about to file away the teeth on it on a $70 pair of pliers. I used 3:1 shrink (with the adhesive) from TakeFiveAudio...one, one foot length allowed me to do alot of recables. The plug is indeed a Switchcraft 3.5mm plug....like to use it when I recable with any variants of Starquad...with a Neutrik I have to drill out the body.

 FYI, DO NOT USE A HEAT GUN TO TAKE APART THE GRADO'S! Unless you want melted cups. I set my haridryer on high for about 2 minutes and heated the outer cup, then twisted them apart. It's a good idea to clean up the cups because the leftover adhesive may prevent a good seal when you reglue the cups together.

 Any other questions, just ask.

 Brendan


----------



## momomo6789

you can just heat shrink the metal on the pliers then cut it back off once your done. also you might want not heat shrink the wire after the split makes it very stiff i use just 1/2 a inch at the end to keep the braid intact while working.


----------



## cyberspyder

.....Why didn't I think of that? Depends on the heatshrink used, but mine has a pretty thin wall. Its more flexible than the mini starquad. I just use it to keep the twist in place.


----------



## Munky

Nice knives. Cables cut with Manix's just sound better.


----------



## cyberspyder

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Munky* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Nice knives. Cables cut with Manix's just sound better._

 

LOL, you're a knifeaddict like me?


----------



## johnwmclean

Nice post OP.


----------



## betweentheears

Excellent post!!! Perhaps you could include a BOM { bill of materials } listing all the parts and cable that you used. I am looking at a similar project with some MS 1's. Keep up the great work!!


----------



## Kitarist

Wow this is awesome!!! I should do this to my Grado SR 225 because i have some probs with the cable. Do you maybe know where to buy a great cable like this in EU?

 Thanks!!!


----------



## keezzzz

Great Mod Job for my SR-325i


----------



## TheRH

Curious what cable did you use? I does not look like Canare, is it Mogami?


----------



## cyberspyder

Yeah, Mogami mini-quad...prefer it to Canare for some reason...the different colours for one. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Good observation.


----------



## Netdewt

I'm planning to do this to my SR-125s. The cable is beat up from a few years of use and there is something loose inside the cups. I'm also going to make my own interconnects at the same time. Planning to use Canare Star Quad L-4E6S from Markertek for $0.51/ft.

 For the split I'd like to terminate it into a female plug so that the main cable will be disconnect-able. It might add some weight but it will add a "swivel", which I find to me a major annoyance of Grados. What type of two conductor cable should I use for that?

 Also, what type of glue do you use to reassemble the cups?


----------



## cyberspyder

Hot glue, just run of the mill stuff for the high-temp glue guns. I mean, you could use any really, silicone, gorilla glue, epoxy etc... BUT if you need to fix something in the future, good luck getting them apart. 

 Brendan


----------



## Netdewt

Thanks.

 Oh and here's the way I want to do my split, like user "anthonyhong":


----------



## cyberspyder

I forgot to post a BOM...here it is:

 -Mogami Mini-quad (W2893)
 -3/16" Nylon Multifilament
 -Switchcraft HD35ABAU 3.5mm Plug
 -1/2" 3:1 Dual-wall Adhesive Heatshrink
 -Black Paracord Sheathing (just take the inner paracord strands out)
 -Misc. Heatshrink (I believe I used 3/32" for the portion after the y-split, common 2:1 stuff)
 -Hot Glue
 -Zip Ties (to create the strain relief within the cups)

 Brendan


----------



## edjosh23

Thanks for the step by step!
  Just recabled my SR-80i.  Sounds great
   
  Thanks,
   
  Josh


----------



## Kaboomer

Hey Brendan ,
  Your mod inspired me to do one on my sr80i,
  I was wondering about your preference for mogami over canare.
  Is there a difference in Sound Quality or do you think its just easier to work with? (referring to the mogami ones that is)
  I'm about to order some canare ones right now. Is there really a difference between Japan over American?


----------



## Joshatdot

Very nice and clean build .. I really want  to re-cable my SR-80s .. the factory sheathing has some annoying twists, and its not very soft/flexible.


----------



## lasraik

Did you just pull out the two wires you were using and split them at the Y from the 4 cables and shrink tube them?
   
  Very impressive work btw!


----------



## cyberspyder

Yes, one pair for each channel/side.
  
  Quote: 





lasraik said:


> Did you just pull out the two wires you were using and split them at the Y from the 4 cables and shrink tube them?
> 
> Very impressive work btw!


----------



## JennaFF

How much would this cost? And what is the risk of messing up my headphones? I'm not very confident in my ability to put it back together perfectly


----------



## FallenAngel

Cost : Around $20
  Risk : Depends on your abilities.


----------



## JennaFF

How likely am I to pull off the solder pad on the speaker? Ive probably been soldering for years, but..you know, these are my HEADPHONES. Even a 1% chance is scary...


----------



## Bilavideo

If you solder carefully, you shouldn't have any problem.  Remember to tint up your iron.  Remember to add solder rather than trying to borrow it from what's there. Heat and tint up the wires you want to solder, then make sure you are adding solder to what's there on the pad.  Don't solder with the very tip, but a little to the side.  For best results, remember that you are trying to (1) feed solder, (2) heat the wire, instead of the pad, and (3) keep the wire in place with your soldering hand so that you're not soldering as a brace.  If you do this right, you'll be in and out fairly quickly and cleanly.


----------



## cyberspyder

Grado pads IMO are more robust than any other drivers I've come across, they are HUGE so the heat is somewhat diminished compared to other pads on other drivers. But yes, use only enough heat to heat up the pad/wire and t get the solder flowing, then remove the iron.


----------



## g0ldeng0pher

Any opinion on using a right angle plug for this? Wondering if this one would work for this recable: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000BDLJBU/ref=s9_simh_gw_p23_d0_i3?pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=center-6&pf_rd_r=0TGBFDS5TYPYTF6QWZBT&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=470939291&pf_rd_i=507846


----------



## g0ldeng0pher

Did you heat shrink the entire length of the cable or just at the ends and the split?
  
 And just to verify, is that nylon multifilament supposed to be 3/8" or 3/16"?


----------



## tkim1205

Hi Brendan,
  
 I'm looking to do this mod for my MS1's!
  
 Not sure if anyone else is having this problem, but I can't see any of the images, I see several "Click and discover Imageshack" images but none of them are click-able.
  
 Are you able to link the images from Imageshack by chance?
  
 Thanks!


----------



## Arty McGhee

some of my grado cables


----------

